# Online Reformed and Puritan Commentaries



## N. Eshelman

Brethren: 

In this postmodern age, the internet can be a very helpful tool for exegesis and compiling useful material for sermon making. I am not sure if this has been done, but:

At PRTS we are encouraged to purchase and use LOGOS software as well as Bibleworks 7. In addition to that a number of us have begun to 'favorite or bookmark' (depending on if you like Explorer or Firefox) commentaries and other helps for sermon making. I am wondering what kind of list of links we can accumulate here that will be helpful to us all. I assume everyone knows how to access Calvin and M. Henry, but what else can we come up with?

Sit back, have some Starbucks Sumatra, and lets build a virtual commentary library!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I have provided links to a number of Reformed commentaries online here.


----------



## Poimen

I visit here often: Reformed Evangelical Bible Commentaries


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Classic Bible Commentaries, including Gill, Henry, and JFB may be found here:
Classic Bible Commentaries


----------

